# error code - 31-11-45 (622 DVR)



## mraroid

Folks....

I could use a little advice.

I own all my DishNetwork equipmnet. I bought my 622 at Costco. I bought two dishes - one for the HD LNB and a second dish for the two SD LNBs. I ran RG6 from one dish to the other, then ran RG6 from the second dish to my 622 DVR. I have a DishNetwork spliter which puts the signales into two coax inputs in the back of my 622.

All has worked perfect for many years. Maybe 5 years?  I thought my 622 ran a bit warm, so it always sits on a laptop cool pad which runs 24/7.

About 3 weeks ago I saw different lights than I normally see. Starting from the left, the two light under "MODE" I found the left lamp is off, and the right lamp is orange. To the right of MODE I have two lamps under TV1. Both are not light. To the right is TV2, and the left most light is blue, and the right most light is not light. This is what it looks like when the 622 DVR is off. When I turn it on, under TV1, the left lamp is green.

I am recieving nothing. I can only see what is stored on my hard drive in the 622. The "aquireing signal, never sees anything, and then the DVD goes to a error screen.

Reading the manual, it told me how to do a hard reboot. I open the right most door on the 622, and press and hold the power button until the unit shuts off. This forces a reboot and it tried to aquire a signal again.

Every time I do this I see nothing when it tried to aquire a signal. Both my dishes and bolted rock stedy and pointed the right way and have worked in 50MPH wind storms, and also have worked in snow and when incased in ice. I believe they the pointed correctly.

This morning I bought 50 feet of new RG6 at Lowells, and ran a new cable from the SD (2 LNBs) dish to the back of my 622, and nothing changed.

The error screen that come up after the 622 can not fine any signal says "Signal Code: 31-11-45"

It also lists the serial number of my DVR and also lists a long number for a smart card (which I do no use).

As I own all of my equipmnet I am relucent to call DishNetwork because I do not know if they will help me with customer owned equipmnet. Do you think I should call them?

Can any DishNetwork teks here offer me any advicce on what I should do next?

Any advice wpould be apperciated. This set up of mine has worked great since I instaled it, and the HD is lovely. 

Thanks in advance.

jack


----------



## Stewart Vernon

There is no way not to use a smart card... unless you are not subscribing to legal services from Dish... in which case there would be no help for you here.

Outside of that... it sounds like either a receiver failure or switch failure (the built-in switch on your Dish)... either of which could be a costly replacement to guess if that is the fix.


----------



## mraroid

Stewart Vernon said:


> There is no way not to use a smart card... unless you are not subscribing to legal services from Dish... in which case there would be no help for you here.
> 
> Outside of that... it sounds like either a receiver failure or switch failure (the built-in switch on your Dish)... either of which could be a costly replacement to guess if that is the fix.


I am totally legal. Do I have a smart card in the back of my TV or 622? I can not remember. Maybe it slipped out or needs to be re seated??

jack


----------



## Stewart Vernon

The receiver either has a built-in smart card or it has one inserted into the slot. Since it is giving you a number for it on the screen, it is obviously there and recognized by the receiver... It sounds like your problem is either switch related or receiver related... either of which would require having a replacement part to swap out in order to see if that was the fix. I'm not sure what else you can do on your own.

You could try PMing one of the DIRT reps here (Dish employees) and see if they have any ideas. Purchased equipment does have a warranty, but you said 5 years so that wouldn't apply... if you pay for the maintenance plan then you'd get some relief there, otherwise I'm not sure.


----------



## Grandude

If you lived near me I could loan you my old, purchased 622 to swap in to see if your 622 has failed. Do you have a friend or neighbor who might do this for you. It wouldn't have to be another 622, it could be a 211 for testing to see if your dishes are OK.
If you should happen to have a DPP44 switch in your setup, it could also be the power supply for the switch which could have failed or come unplugged.


----------



## Jim5506

If you sign up for the Dish Protection plan, Dish will send out a Tech who will fix it for $7 a month for 4 months = $28.

If you wish to cancel the protection plan within 120 days there is a $25 fee, but after 120 days you can cancel anytime or retain the protection plan @ $7/month.

Owned equipment is replaced just as if it were leased, no problem, that is why there is no particular advantage to owning over leasing.


----------



## mraroid

Grandude said:


> If you lived near me I could loan you my old, purchased 622 to swap in to see if your 622 has failed. Do you have a friend or neighbor who might do this for you. It wouldn't have to be another 622, it could be a 211 for testing to see if your dishes are OK.
> If you should happen to have a DPP44 switch in your setup, it could also be the power supply for the switch which could have failed or come unplugged.


That is a good idea. I will look for neighbors and friends who have dish and then bring my 622 to them and plug it in. I did not know that would work (moving my 622 to another persons house). But yes, that would prove the problum into or out of my 622. Thank you for the great advice. I will try that. jack


----------



## mraroid

Jim5506 said:


> If you sign up for the Dish Protection plan, Dish will send out a Tech who will fix it for $7 a month for 4 months = $28.
> 
> If you wish to cancel the protection plan within 120 days there is a $25 fee, but after 120 days you can cancel anytime or retain the protection plan @ $7/month.
> 
> Owned equipment is replaced just as if it were leased, no problem, that is why there is no particular advantage to owning over leasing.


Hello Jim5506. Great news!! Thanks. I am glad I have that option available. I will use that as a last resort if I can not fix it any other way. I can not remember when I installed this. But the 622 had just been released. I saw it at Costco and decided to do the home install my self. At the time I thought that maybe I would swap out the hard drive for a larger one. But the hard drive in it worked just fine for me. Then, I learned I could plug in an external hard drive. So I never played with it. I have to say my set up worked perfect since I installed it. Thanks for the good tip. I am going to see if I can find out what the errow code means. jack


----------



## mraroid

Grandude said:


> If you should happen to have a DPP44 switch in your setup, it could also be the power supply for the switch which could have failed or come unplugged.


I will look. It has been so long I can not remember. I have what looks like a spliter that my RG6 goes into and it splits the signal into two. Then I have two short (maybe 1 foot) pieces of RG6 and they go into two inputs in the back of the 622. I will see if that is a DPP44.


----------



## Grandude

mraroid said:


> I will look. It has been so long I can not remember. I have what looks like a spliter that my RG6 goes into and it splits the signal into two. Then I have two short (maybe 1 foot) pieces of RG6 and they go into two inputs in the back of the 622. I will see if that is a DPP44.


No, that is called a separator and it allows the input cable from your dish setup to carry two channels and it 'separates' them into two separate signals for imput to your 622.

If you have more than one dish, it is possible that you have a switch of some sort connected from the dish(s) to combine the signal for running to your receivers. Maybe I have that backward. My DPP44 switch allows the collection of signals from two dishes and has multiple outputs for going to more than one Dish receiver. Over the years I have had more than one receiver going at a time, two 622s, one 722, and a couple of 211s with the ability of adding even more receivers if I wanted to.

A DPP44 or other larger switch is a silver square about 6X6 inches with four inputs on the left, four passthroughs on the right and four outputs on the bottom for feeding receivers. It needs to have power supplied to the number one (left) OUTPUT for it to work and this is supplied by a small power block which feeds power into the switch and also feeds a signal out to a receiver.

The power block is often mounted someware behind the TV/Dish Receiver but in my case I have it mounted inside the garage wall where I have the cables from the dish come in from outside.

PS. My bet is that your 622 has died.

PPS. Sorry for rambling on...................


----------



## mraroid

Grandude said:


> No, that is called a separator and it allows the input cable from your dish setup to carry two channels and it 'separates' them into two separate signals for imput to your 622.
> 
> If you have more than one dish, it is possible that you have a switch of some sort connected from the dish(s) to combine the signal for running to your receivers. Maybe I have that backward. My DPP44 switch allows the collection of signals from two dishes and has multiple outputs for going to more than one Dish receiver. Over the years I have had more than one receiver going at a time, two 622s, one 722, and a couple of 211s with the ability of adding even more receivers if I wanted to.
> 
> A DPP44 or other larger switch is a silver square about 6X6 inches with four inputs on the left, four passthroughs on the right and four outputs on the bottom for feeding receivers. It needs to have power supplied to the number one (left) OUTPUT for it to work and this is supplied by a small power block which feeds power into the switch and also feeds a signal out to a receiver.
> 
> The power block is often mounted someware behind the TV/Dish Receiver but in my case I have it mounted inside the garage wall where I have the cables from the dish come in from outside.
> 
> PS. My bet is that your 622 has died.
> 
> PPS. Sorry for rambling on...................


Hi Grandude.... After reading your post, I can say I do not have a DPP44. Yea, it looks like my 622 is very sick. I can still view movies and TV shows stored on it's HD. But that is about all it can do. I am thinking about putting up a antenna and seeing if the 622 will recieve OTA. MY neighbor has this and he can pull in over 10 channles, and most are in HD. jack


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Without a working satellite connection, you will first lose EPG data for those OTA (and other channels that you already can't watch)... then eventually will lose the ability to watch the DVR content... so it would be better to get it sorted out sooner rather than later.


----------



## mraroid

Stewart Vernon said:


> Without a working satellite connection, you will first lose EPG data for those OTA (and other channels that you already can't watch)... then eventually will lose the ability to watch the DVR content... so it would be better to get it sorted out sooner rather than later.


OK. I tried looking for a DIRT to tell me what the error code means. I tried to stop that post and point it here, but I could not. Any ideas how I can find out what that error code is? Do you know any DIRT on this forum I could PM? Thanks for your help. jack


----------



## mraroid

I found a buddy with DishNetwork. I am bringing my 622 to his house to see if it fails. Then we are going to bring his DVR to my house and see if it works. That should tell me if my 622 is broken or not. We are doing this after Thanksgiving. I will report back. Thanks to everyone for the help.

I will keep everyone posted.

Can I go anyplace and find out what Signal Code: 31-11-45 means? I googled it with out much help.

jack


----------



## mraroid

Stewart Vernon said:


> Without a working satellite connection, you will first lose EPG data for those OTA (and other channels that you already can't watch)... then eventually will lose the ability to watch the DVR content... so it would be better to get it sorted out sooner rather than later.


Stewart.... I unscrewed all the connections yesterday, and screwed them all back in. I started at the roof and worked my way to the DVR. All was well. I hooked a OTA antenna up. But I do not have access to the menu any more. All I can access is the stored movies on my DVR. So I was unable to test it. :-(


----------



## some guy

mraroid said:


> I found a buddy with DishNetwork. I am bringing my 622 to his house to see if it fails. Then we are going to bring his DVR to my house and see if it works. That should tell me if my 622 is broken or not. We are doing this after Thanksgiving. I will report back. Thanks to everyone for the help.
> 
> I will keep everyone posted.
> 
> Can I go anyplace and find out what Signal Code: 31-11-45 means? I googled it with out much help.
> 
> jack


Your receiver is trying to communicate with your outside equipment and 3 indicates no response received.
The next number is your satellite signal lock status, and 1 indicates lost lock.
The next 1 indicates that you are not experiencing a signal issue.
The next 1 indicates that YES, your receiver has been reset prior to the signal code appearance. 
The next step is a device check and the 4 is telling you that there is no reply. By device check I mean your switch matrix is being checked.
The final number is again a check with outside equipment. The number 5 indicates that because no response was receiver can't check the peripheral port on the LNB.

Short version, I would start by checking your install and cabling etc. You can test your receiver at your friends but be sure to run a checkswitch but odds are, you need a technician.


----------



## mraroid

some guy said:


> Your receiver is trying to communicate with your outside equipment and 3 indicates no response received.
> The next number is your satellite signal lock status, and 1 indicates lost lock.
> The next 1 indicates that you are not experiencing a signal issue.
> The next 1 indicates that YES, your receiver has been reset prior to the signal code appearance.
> The next step is a device check and the 4 is telling you that there is no reply. By device check I mean your switch matrix is being checked.
> The final number is again a check with outside equipment. The number 5 indicates that because no response was receiver can't check the peripheral port on the LNB.
> 
> Short version, I would start by checking your install and cabling etc. You can test your receiver at your friends but be sure to run a checkswitch but odds are, you need a technician.


Hi Godfather. Thank you so much for the good intel. All good information to know. I will try the 622 swap out and then take it from there.... Thanks for the good help everyone. jack


----------



## Stewart Vernon

mraroid said:


> Stewart.... I unscrewed all the connections yesterday, and screwed them all back in. I started at the roof and worked my way to the DVR. All was well. I hooked a OTA antenna up. But I do not have access to the menu any more. All I can access is the stored movies on my DVR. So I was unable to test it. :-(


If you don't have access to the menu, that definitely sounds like a receiver problem... or am I misunderstanding what you are saying?

Here is the link to the sticky post in the Main Dish Forum where the list of DIRT reps are so you can PM one of them: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/195079-dish-internet-response-team-dirt-contact-information/


----------



## mraroid

Stewart Vernon said:


> If you don't have access to the menu, that definitely sounds like a receiver problem... or am I misunderstanding what you are saying?
> 
> Here is the link to the sticky post in the Main Dish Forum where the list of DIRT reps are so you can PM one of them: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/195079-dish-internet-response-team-dirt-contact-information/


Thanks. I called DN today. They said it was probably my 622. He could not get into my ethernet for some reason. I am taking it to my buddies house after thanks giving and testing it on his wiring and dish. If it is bad, I am going to pony up the $7.00 a month and have them come out and replace it. The price is right.

I am not sure if I will then lease the one they replace it with, or if I will own it. I hope my bill does not go up.

I will try to contact a DIRT between now and then to see if I can do anything else.

I appreciate all your help.

jack


----------



## Tiny

I have 722 and have been getting 32-12-45 codes it only happens with external hard drive connected, when I disconnect hard drive everything is fine, hope u have better luck than me lol...........


----------



## mraroid

Tiny said:


> I have 722 and have been getting 32-12-45 codes it only happens with external hard drive connected, when I disconnect hard drive everything is fine, hope u have better luck than me lol...........


Hi Tiny... I installed a external drive about a year ago just to see it work. But I do not save movies. So I removed it. My 622 has been working fine since then. I am not sure what killed it....

jack


----------



## some guy

Tiny said:


> I have 722 and have been getting 32-12-45 codes it only happens with external hard drive connected, when I disconnect hard drive everything is fine, hope u have better luck than me lol...........


3 - receiver can't ping the equipment outside - LNB diseq
2 - no signal lock, wrong atellite
1 - no inclement weather
2 - no reset has been done prior to the signal message appearing (I would try resetting the receiver)
4 - no reply again when checking your switch/device
5 - can't check the periph port on your LNB because the communication between the receiver and LNB isn't happening

Odd that it happens when an EHD drive is connected. If it were me, I would try a different brand/model of EHD and see if it continues.


----------



## Tiny

It is odd indeed and its most definitely the EHD the power supply to EHD is very hot to the touch and every time I reboot it will do alright but after Id say about a couple minutes video will start to freeze and controls get sluggish of operation of 722 with loss of signal to watch normal TV. wonder if the Seagate 1TB on sale at Costco will work????


----------



## shadough

I do have a Seagate 1tb drive connected to my 722, an sometiems to my 922. No problems. I didnt get this 1 from Costco though, I think I got it from Micro-center. But I'm definitly eyeing that 1 costco, just dont have the $ at the moment


----------



## mraroid

The external HD I used on my 622 about a year or so ago, is one I bought at Costco. It worked perfect. But I do not save movies or TV shows, so the drive in my 622 was large enough. So after playing with it for a week or so, I unplugged it and reverted back to the internal HD only. The drive I bought was USB 3.0 and they are all backwards comparable with USB 2.0 (which is what is on my 622) and USB 1.5. Having a external HD did not disturb my 622 at all. 

jack


----------



## Michael P

mraroid said:


> Folks....
> 
> I could use a little advice.
> 
> The error screen that come up after the 622 can not fine any signal says "Signal Code: 31-11-45"
> 
> It also lists the serial number of my DVR and also lists a long number for a smart card *(which I do no use).*
> 
> jack


That may be your problem. I too have a 622 and E* sent me a smart card years ago to put in the smart card slot. The "built-in" smart cards on the 622 are all invalid - they had to replace them with a newer generation card. That is why there is a slot. If this 622 was subscribed at the time of the card upgrade they have sent you a card.

BTW: Having a card in the slot is good to force a reboot - I pull and reinsert it (on rare occasions) when the 622 locks up.


----------

